
Is hackerne.ws gone? - SeanLuke
news.ycombinator.com redirects to 104.20.43.44 or 104.20.44.44.<p>hackerne.ws redirects to 162.243.224.65, which no longer accepts connections to port 80.  What has happened?
======
JepZ
I can confirm the issue.

~~~
JepZ
For me, the issue seems to be fixed.

